# Lund rebel 1650....60hp vs 90hp outboard



## thephildo0916

Worth the price difference to upgrade to a 90? Opinions and thoughts on the topic?


----------



## Angler ss

I have a Lund Angler ss 1650 it is just like a Rebel just built alittle heavier. I have a 50 hp and run 30 to 35 mph wide open. I only fish Erie, there sure aren't many days you get to run wide open in a boat less than 18 ft on Erie. I don't wish I would have bought a bigger motor for my boat. I wish I had bought a bigger boat there is a big ride difference between 16.5 and 18 ft boats. I don't see enough advantage in proformance to upgrade 30 hp on a boat this size.


----------



## MOBIL4

I bought a 2014 crestliner fish hawk 1650 with a 60 hp this past January. It was only $1400 to upgrade to a 90 which is the maximum for the boat. I believe these hulls are made in the same factory. I was on Erie about 15 times this past year. At full throttle I was doing 31. At cruising about 21. With Erie being the way it is; lake conditions dictated cruising speed most of the time. I feel for our boat size it would be a waste for the larger motor. I want the least amount of weight to tow and the best fuel consumption. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## thephildo0916

What if I added I plan on using it for recreational boating purposes as well such as tubing


----------



## fishingmaniac

If it is for tubing or skiing then I would go for the larger motor. I too run a lowe fm165 with a 60 hp 4 stroke. Love it but I wouldn't think pulling a skier or tube would be too exciting on it. I'd go with the bigger motor if that was the case. But for fishing I love this combo, unbelievable fuel mileage and good performance. Again on erie I rarely run wide open but for pleasure boating I'd go with the larger motor for sure.


----------



## thephildo0916

It'll be a fishing machine 95% of the time. But I also would like to have some
fun on it as well during the summer, so I'd like to be able to do that also. Appreciate the input so far


----------



## bountyhunter

go for the bigger motor.


----------



## fishingmaniac

Save a few bucks buy the lowe fm165 get the 90 on it. Then you'll have best of both worlds. I picked the lowe nice boat great price.


----------



## 3 Z's

I think its better to go closer to the max hp than the min. But don't forget to save some money for other accessories, bow mount trolling motor, electronics, and in your case tubing accessories.

I'm biased because it's all I've ever owned, but i think you really like the Lund.


----------



## Anzomcik

You will never say I wish I had less power! Somthing I found was I bought a used ranger 681c multi species. It came with a 70hp it did ok would run up to 33mph in the gps. The Max hp for my hull was 115hp. So I repowered to a 115. Best move I did for that boat. Now it plan out fast I can get almost 45mph if I want to get up and go. But mainly I cruise at 30-35 mph. I use LESS fuel at cruising speed with my bigger motor than my smaller motor working at WOT at the same cruise. 

Weight difference is usually minimal and unnoticeable for towing or riding in the boat. 
If you plan on keeping this boat for a while bolt on the big motor. It's cheaper now. And if u do sellit people prefer a boat close to its maxed hp.


----------



## crappiedude

Get the bigger motor. Back in 94' I bought a new Tracker it's choice of motors was a 40 or 60 HP with the std packages. Since I rarely went to bigger lakes I figured the 40 was plenty. Fast forward 20 years and I wish I had that 60 every time I go out.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Yes get the bigger outboard, there will be times when you wish you did if you didn't.


----------



## ohiojmj

The 60 will get you fishing and modest tubing, but you'll won't be pulling any adults out of the water on skis very well especially if you have a driver and a spotter. With two or 3 full sized people in the boat, you'll wish you had the 90. The new rebel 1650 weighs close to my 2008 Lowe FM175 (9" longer) and I couldn't imagine having a 60 on it. The advertised speeds and weights often don't include the 19 gallons of gas, batteries, trolling motor, gear, more than one person, etc. Pay he extra for the 90 now, you'll never regret it and have an easier time selling it some day.


----------



## thephildo0916

Thanks for the input guys. I did go with the 90 4 stroke, so looking forward to getting my hands on it. Thanks again


----------



## James F

I am jealous!! Hope you enjoy your new boat. As with most of the advise I have seen on here a lot of good advise is to go bigger, FF unit, TM etc. I have found that to be pretty much correct. Especially when it comes down to ease of use.


----------

